# xlock, old password



## estrabd (Aug 11, 2009)

I use xlock with fluxbox, and I noticed that when I changed my password, xlock will now accept both the *new and *old passwords.

How do I purge xlock of this (cached password hash?) behavior?

Cheers,
Brett :stud


----------



## graudeejs (Aug 13, 2009)

Did you enable pam when building x11/xlockmore
I didn't (it always made problems for me [different than yours]), perhaps rebuild without pam

I changed my password and locked with xlock, and old password didn't work.

Did you customize /etc/login.conf [perhaps you forgot to edit /etc/auth.conf or run cap_mkdb after editing login.conf]


----------



## estrabd (Aug 17, 2009)

Thanks, I'll redo things and will check it out. I made no changes to any of those files you listed.


----------

